# Bristol hairdressers



## Thora (Nov 20, 2008)

I need my haircut and would like a recommendation please.  Reasonably cheap too if possible, I don't need anything fancy done.

Ta.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll do it fer free....name the place & the time.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 20, 2008)

I know of two rubbish ones in Bemmy, or T&G by the hippodrome. 

If you find a  nice one tell me


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 20, 2008)

I had mine done on North Street for 20 punds. was alright actually. 

had a funny name, i'll try and find it out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2008)

Argos, £12.99  - one off ....


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 20, 2008)

sui generis it's called.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 20, 2008)

where are you though? I know a few up Gloucester road.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 20, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> sui generis it's called.



is it shiny and posh and offputting or will it cater for boring uninspired uninterested people like me?


----------



## Thora (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't mind shiny and posh if it's £20 

Electrogirl I am quite in the middle and I think Gloucester Road isn't too far.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 20, 2008)

wiskey said:


> is it shiny and posh and offputting or will it cater for boring uninspired uninterested people like me?



deffo not shiny or posh. When I went in there was only one girl and her boss sat reading the paper in the corner the whole time, and we nattered about big brother.

It was a good cut aswell.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 20, 2008)

gimme an hour to get home and I'll pop down with me clippers.


I specialise in the lionel blair cut


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 20, 2008)

On a serious note and without an appointment. 

Fizz uses Supercuts for the quick I need a haircut now. 

No appointment and the amount of people I see waiting it cant be too bad.


----------



## Iam (Nov 20, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> sui generis it's called.



No, deary, that's a clipper.


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2008)

I go to BHS, in Broadmead, there's a girl called Michelle and she is excellent. It's £30 for a cut, blow dry and straighten but they also do just a wet cut if you want (don't know how much).

I used to go to Cuts & Curls in Lodge Causeway, which is about £10 for a wet cut, but my hairdresser left. I really miss her. 

I also got a freebie haircut at Bauhaus in Bedminster (opp. Asda) which was good, that woudl normally be around £30 as well.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 20, 2008)

I can get the number for one who will come to your house and cut your hair for £15- he is very good- I have a few mates that use him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2008)

The one problem with cutting your own hair is the back of your neck. I have a collar cut off a tee shirt, but fancy I should be able to find something more resilient to the clippers ...

I haven't paid for a haircut in 20 years.


----------



## Thora (Nov 20, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> On a serious note and without an appointment.
> 
> Fizz uses Supercuts for the quick I need a haircut now.
> 
> No appointment and the amount of people I see waiting it cant be too bad.


I don't need anything fancy done, just trimmed and tidied up really, so this might be good - where is Supercuts?



kalidarkone said:


> I can get the number for one who will come to your house and cut your hair for £15- he is very good- I have a few mates that use him.


Ooh, that also sounds good!


----------



## xenon (Nov 20, 2008)

Geri said:


> I go to BHS, in Broadmead, there's a girl called Michelle and she is excellent. It's £30 for a cut, blow dry and straighten but they also do just a wet cut if you want (don't know how much).
> 
> I used to go to Cuts & Curls in Lodge Causeway, which is about £10 for a wet cut, but my hairdresser left. I really miss her.
> 
> I also got a freebie haircut at Bauhaus in Bedminster (opp. Asda) which was good, that woudl normally be around £30 as well.




Is that the Italian fella's place? Think it's where I go. 10 quid. But I is a bloke.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> I don't need anything fancy done, just trimmed and tidied up really, so this might be good - where is Supercuts?



Oh if its just a trim I'd go to supercuts- its in the galleries next to Virgin megastore. You might have to wait for a bit to be seen-you cant make an appointment, so take a book!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 20, 2008)

thats the one.


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2008)

xenon said:


> Is that the Italian fella's place? Think it's where I go. 10 quid. But I is a bloke.



No, it's near there though.

I used to go to a barbers when I had really short hair - that one by the Arches on Cheltenham Road.


----------



## sunnyG (Nov 21, 2008)

Macdaddies FTW!


----------



## Zaskar (Nov 25, 2008)

Best barber i know off is top of my st nearly - Heath st eastville - Iraqi Kurds really know how to cut hair it seems - they even do your ears and nose (hairs).

Good raz work if you want that.

Six quid - but dont ask about the war like I did - as he was cutthroating the pattern....


----------



## PinkDingo (Nov 26, 2008)

I cut my OH's hair, he now has grade 1 all over so quite an easy chop. I'm trying a new lady to cut my hair on Fri. She's a mobile hairdresser, coming from Yate but sharing the £5 petrol cost by both me and my pal having a trim at the same time - £10 each.


----------

